# ISO pak choi recipe



## miniman (Oct 26, 2006)

Just got some pak choi for the first time. I am uncertain as to how to cook it. Any ideas?

miniman


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 26, 2006)

Pak Choi (in Cantonese) is the same as Bok Choy.  Below is a simple and tasty recipe for you to try:

STIR FRIED BOK CHOY (CHINESE CABBAGE)    

300gm Bok Choy
2 cloves garlic - chopped
A few slices of peeled ginger
3 tbsp. oil
1/2 tsp. salt or to taste) or abt 2 tbsps soya sauce
1/8 tsp. sugar             )
Pepper            
2 tsp. sesame oil (optional)

Wash Bok Choy well and cut into 1 inch pieces. Heat oil in frying pan until very hot, add garlic and ginger and stir for awhile. Quickly add Bok Choy and stir until slightly crunchy. Add salt and sugar/soya sauce and pepper and cook until cabbage softens. Add sesame oil if using, for a nutty aroma and remove from heat. Serves 2.


----------



## QSis (Oct 26, 2006)

I just made a mess of bok choy this week and, IMO, outdid myself.  

I cut off the ends, separated the leaves, threw them in the sink and filled the sink with water (the root ends are very dirty).

Carefully lifted the leaves out of the water, and roughly chopped them.  Put them in a big pot, covered them with water, added a few teaspoons of beef bouillion, and an entire head of peeled garlic cloves.  Simmer at least 20 minutes or until the thickest pieces are tender (I don't like al dente, but cook until desired doneness).

Drain well, add butter, salt, pepper and a teaspooon or two of sesame oil.

The boiled garlic cloves are mild, but delicious.  The BEST bok choy I've made yet!

Lee


----------



## miniman (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks all for your recipes.

Miniman


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 27, 2006)

miniman said:
			
		

> Just got some pak choi for the first time. I am uncertain as to how to cook it. Any ideas?
> 
> miniman


 

We use Bok Choi in a stir fry pack at my work.
Along with carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, red peppers, green peppers, green onions, sweet peas (in the pods), red onions, yellow zucchini and celery.

All measured at 1 oz.
But obviously you can use as much as you want.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 27, 2006)

Another great way to do them is a braise. Cut the whole thing lengthwise into halves. Heat a skillet, add a little oil, and place the bok choy cut side down; let it saute til it's a light brown on the cut side, then turn over, lower heat, and add a little chicken broth, soy, ginger and garlic.  Let simmer for about 5 minutes, til the white 'bulby' part gets tender.   Looks really pretty alongside a Chinese roast chicken!


----------



## lulu (Oct 27, 2006)

If I am using it as a side I usually put it in a wok or frying pan with garlic.  And thats it!  I like it plain and steamed too, but I love all my veg plain and steamed.


----------



## miniman (Oct 28, 2006)

In the end, I cooked up a chopped onion and two rashers of bacon with 2 tbs orange and rosemary sauce (from a bottle I had been given). I then stirfried the pak cho (having cut it up as suggested) with the onion and bacon sauce. It was delicios and went down well with the family.

Thanks to all. I think I might try the braised idea another time.i


----------



## akwx (Oct 28, 2006)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Pak Choi (in Cantonese) is the same as Bok Choy. Below is a simple and tasty recipe for you to try:
> 
> STIR FRIED BOK CHOY (CHINESE CABBAGE)
> 
> ...


 
Experience reminds me of the same mistake that have been my own practice for years. Recently, while being the dinner-guest at a friend's house, after a super-tasty serving of stir-fry bok-choy with loads of garlic. He'd proudly shared the key to his success: to *dry-toast the garlic until slightly brown in medium heat, prior to adding in the oil for the stir-fry*. Heat is subsequently turn up, along with all of the other ingredients.

akwx


----------

